# Hair loss



## Sian Burton (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m new here and looking for some of your experiences of hair loss.

We have been TTC since Aug 2020, confirmed ‘mild’ PCOS. My LH/FSH and PRG are all kinds of messed up. Ovaries and eggs are OK, just need help with ovulation (fingers crossed).

I’m due to start the LOCI trial in December and will either be prescribed letrozole or clomifene alongside either metformin or a placebo, therefore I won’t be aware of which I’ve been given. I’ve volunteered for the trial and am fine with not knowing.

My question is centred around hair loss. My hair is incredibly thin, falls out in clumps and has done for most of my life, I assume that’s to all my hormone issues.

Has anyone been on either drug and had an improvement in their hair loss or perhaps it’s made it worse?


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

Sian Burton said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new here and looking for some of your experiences of hair loss.
> 
> We have been TTC since Aug 2020, confirmed ‘mild’ PCOS. My LH/FSH and PRG are all kinds of messed up. Ovaries and eggs are OK, just need help with ovulation (fingers crossed).
> 
> ...


I do not know about the trial but have you had your B vitamins checked?
If your hair falls out in clumps that is a form of alopacia and your immune system is working on overdrive and attacking you. I had a friend in work and she had patches of missing hair and it turned out to be her 'joint' at the weekend(it was more than the weekend I think lol). Not saying at is you but something triggered it. Stress is another thing or shock.
I use alfapaf shampoo and tonic the last while and my hair has greatly improved and hair is growing back. the meds affect hair growth. I think it is 6year growth for hair and then falls out.
If you are trying for a baby your body might reject the embryo. Ask about immune suppressants.


----------

